# How many others tuck her up?



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

With the weather been grim I always like to make sure she's clean and tucked up in the garage.

Which got me thinking how many of us actually bother to use the garage for the car these days?

And I don't mean the super rich with big collections! Or those with triple garages!

I mean daily's and cars we use for us working class 

Mine all tucked up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

If I had one I might.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Would if I could fit mines in aswell:wall:


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Hers goes in every night mine stays out


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Yup, lovely -8 last night and a constant -4 tonight so the vRS is tucked away


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

Yup! Not a big garage at all, but keeps it out the elements!









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Always, finally cleared my garage after decorating and other works, nicely tucked up all warm no need to defros so mrs is happy but mine stays out....


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

I keep mine both inside and then park my wife's across the front for extra security  https://i.imgur.com/m1wHMDh.jpg


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

All 3 of ours are garaged :thumb:
2 won’t move until April/ May time


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm having one built and I intend to use it everyday!


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I would if I had one, unfortunately I don’t even have space to build one.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Always make sure our two youngsters are always garaged
Did you know that if you told your insurance company that your car is garaged and for some reason it was left out on your drive between 10pm-7am and damaged they may not pay up.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

camerashy said:


> Always make sure our two youngsters are always garaged
> Did you know that if you told your insurance company that your car is garaged and for some reason it was left out on your drive between 10pm-7am and damaged they may not pay up.


Did you also know that for most insurance companies your premium will be dearer for a car parked in a garage than for your drive or even the street


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

mine is tucked up in its onesie & will be asleep until march / april time

Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

I basically have a box, made of "asbestos" (well, asbestosfree, but the modern counterpart) waved elements. No power, no water, not even a concrete floor, just ground. So ...  I envy all with any more real garage.


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

Mine goes away every night, I think at times it's not worth it if it's been in the Rain all day, more about water on the garage floor really. Knew a lad who bought a Cosworth Escort, Parked it in the Garage, Locked the door, Parked his mothers in front of the garage door locked it. Went to bed that night HIS BEDROOM OVER THE GARAGE. Get's up in the morning his mother's car was parked in the street. YOU have guessed haven't you his Cosworth Escort had gone. from picking it up to getting up the following morning he had the car about 18 hours. the car had about 200 miles on it. never saw it again


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

camerashy said:


> Did you know that if you told your insurance company that your car is garaged and for some reason it was left out on your drive between 10pm-7am and damaged they may not pay up.


Only if you have a garage warranty/condition on your policy, which is unlikely on a normal private car policy, but more so on very high value cars and also on motorcycle policies, where usually a higher excess apples if not garaged.

The question is "where is your car normally kept overnight?", so if it is normally garaged and occasionally left on the drive, then you answered the question correctly. :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy296 (Jan 18, 2017)

When I lived with my parents many years ago we kept 2 cars in the garage (double) it was a squeeze but they both fit in. 

Now the single garage I have simply is not big enough, i doubt i could actually get the car in... but there is a motorbike and 9 pedal bikes plus a heap of other associated stuff so there is zero space sadly... my biggest regret is compromising on the garage when we last moved.


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Yup, have mine tucked up in the garage. Wife keeps going on about converting the garage so we can have more living room space. Ain't gonna happen 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I only have a single garage and not big enough to hold a Mini so mine lives outside, it's well protected so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Mini is always in garage really don't like it being out in any weather 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

I had an E350 convertible and always put it in the garage. Then I bought a C63 and always put it in the garage. Then I bought an S350 LWB and was gutted because it's too long to fit. I always thought the garaged cars felt fresher coming straight out of the garage. It was an additional bonus if it was icy or snowed because they were protected.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Normally only at the weekend, if I know the weather is going to be bad. Or if it's just been washed.

Was in the states last week with work so gave it a wash the day before I left and tucked it away in the garage. Glad I did as winter has hit hard.










Was nice to see it all clean in the garage when outside was frost and snow. Hated having to take it out yesterday but needed to go into town. Put it straight back in the garage though as not back at work until tomorrow.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Car goes in the garage everynight & my work carpark is covered too, its only outside if im driving it lol


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

Every night without fail , it s put in the garage .


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

i would but my mini 1275gt shell is in there at the mo


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Garaged every night except when they're wet, then they stay outside until they dry off


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

47p2 said:


> Garaged every night except when they're wet, then they stay outside until they dry off


thats bigger than my house!

super jealous :devil:

in fact, id move in there with the cars!


----------



## Bean592 (Feb 10, 2014)

Mine gets tucked up for the winter but it gets left out in the summer as my garage is only just big enough for it so would be too much to have to put it in daily.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

kingswood said:


> With the weather been grim I always like to make sure she's clean and tucked up in the garage.
> 
> Which got me thinking how many of us actually bother to use the garage for the car these days?
> 
> ...


Our old C70 is tucked away now for winter.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I put the car in the garage every night. There is enough room to put my daughters car in but I like the extra space so it stays in the driveway!


----------



## LankyWashmit (Jul 17, 2017)

47p2 said:


> Garaged every night except when they're wet, then they stay outside until they dry off


Just WOW, amaze-balls - a lift as well - well jel as they say in the land of Essex.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Mines all tucked up for winter. Trouble is because it's wrapped up and spotless I don't want to use the Alfa in case I get it dirty !!


----------

